# is it better?



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 31, 2015)

Is it better to have new paint with original weathered parts for a project? restore everything including replating, and gettin NOS rubber? or get original paint bikes and get new parts to build around it? or get new paint and weather it it matched the parts?


----------



## syclesavage (Jul 31, 2015)

It to me is what the wallet can handle, also I would be freakin out crappin my pants waitin for that first mark on one of my bikes to appear they ride just as good refurbed as restored.


----------



## squeedals (Aug 1, 2015)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Is it better to have new paint with original weathered parts for a project? restore everything including replating, and gettin NOS rubber? or get original paint bikes and get new parts to build around it? or get new paint and weather it it matched the parts?





All of the above.........

Personally, I mix and match to get an old/new look. 


Don


----------



## catfish (Aug 1, 2015)

All that realy matters is if you are happy with your bike. Don't worry about the opinions of others.


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 2, 2015)

Ditto what Catfish said.

This is a weird hobby:

Some guys like rust.
Some guys like restored.
Some guys won't own a bike that's had a drop of paint re-done.
Some guys spray clear coat over rust. This one I'm still trying to figure out, lol.

Re-paints are frowned upon by most, IMO. Same for ANY re-chroming. Personally I just like a good looking bike that I can ride and enjoy. If it's partially restored, maybe a few accessories added, or isn't 100% correct, it's OK with me. It's just a hobby, hasn't become a passion..........yet.

Main thing is read and see what others do and like, sort it all out, but in the end keep yourself happy!


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 2, 2015)

I don't frown on repaints or restorations unless someone did that to an original paint bike that has collector value. Bringing a nasty, rusty bike back from the dead is very cool in my opinion.


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 3, 2015)

+1 for what Catfish and Bikecrazy said. It's also kinda cool to imagine what the original owner of the the bike would think if he saw it today.


----------



## drglinski (Sep 5, 2015)

My brother has a black Typhoon that was professionally repainted- they did a great job.  That being said, when I ride it, a little bug keeps telling me the paint isn't original.  Plus where it's been chipped it doesn't chip like original Schwinn paint so that sticks out to me too.  For me, unless it's trashed and/or a family heirloom, re paints are OK, but I avoid them.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 5, 2015)

A "repaint" and "restore" are two different animals too me. A high end resto, whether amateur or professional, takes a lot of time and talent. Not only for the work but for the research to get the correct color, pattern, plating finishes, and components. I have both original paint bikes and restorations in my collection and ride either without worry--hell its only a bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 5, 2015)

Personally, I favor original paint bikes as most and would rather have a 5 condition over restored... lesser condition and I prefer restored, if correctly done.
Some bikes are so rare that your choice might be restored or nothing.
I suppose my restored bikes are not full boogie concourse/competitive presentations as I use best original plated parts.
Why?
Because plating is expensive, is often destructive to the piece, and with original chrome/nickel finish, there is a connection to the past originality.  That and I just don't like too shiny as it conveys new.
To answer your question, it is preference, but from a financial perspective, which underlines any hobby, it is best to pursue best condition originals down to the rubber.
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 5, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> Personally, I favor original paint bikes as most and would rather have a 5 condition over restored... lesser condition and I prefer restored, if correctly done.
> Some bikes are so rare that your choice might be restored or nothing.
> I suppose my restored bikes are not full boogie concourse/competitive presentations as I use best original plated parts.
> Why?
> ...




Agreed! V/r Shawn


----------

